

How Google's App Engine stacks up with Amazon's EC2 (nice graphic) - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Hinchcliffe/?p=166

======
zkinion
Don't forget the upcoming google bigtable, which changes that graph quite a
bit:

[http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2008/04/05/google-
bigtable...](http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2008/04/05/google-bigtable/)

